# Planning refused on a site that has full planning



## AlanR2017 (5 Feb 2017)

hi all, 

I'm looking for some advice on land I purchased that had full planning permission. The house that was already approved was stuck at the back of the land with no possibility for natural light.  My architect moved the house in the new planning and made some alteration to the original house.  It was refused the other day for 1 reason but the reason has A,B and C. 

A. Can be seen from the main road and on elevated site. (This is true but we surrounded the house with matture tress just as before with the previous planning) 

B. High, size and orientation (we did change the house but it's actually smaller on the ground of the approved house) 

C. House is in a high amenity area (Also true but I have planning permission)

I'm wondering what should I do ? My architect wants to appeal it which is great but it could take 4 months, but I was thinking we should resubmit trying to fix the reason as before. At least if we have to appeal it would be shown we tried to resolve the issues first. 

Thanks for any advice 

A.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2017)

Are you using a local architect who is familiar with the practices in your local authority area? 

I have seen cases of people using Dublin architects for their holiday homes, and getting into terrible knots, something which a local architect would have been able to resolve. 

If you are using a local architect, then you should probably take their advice over any suggestions on askaboutmoney.

Or maybe use the architect who got the original planning permission through.  

Brendan


----------



## AlanR2017 (5 Feb 2017)

Hi Brendan 

Thanks for the response, I am indeed using an architect who is well respected in the area and really knows his stuff when working with the local planning office, infact to a point where he actually predicted the potential response and made sure he convered it off in the documents submitted.  I'm new to all of this as it's my first self build house but i thought it would be better to try and move the house nearly back to where they approved the original before the long appeal process. If we go down the appeal process based on the limited information would you expect them to refuse planning or potentially grant it ? 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2017)

AlanR2017 said:


> If we go down the appeal process based on the limited information would you expect them to refuse planning or potentially grant it ?





AlanR2017 said:


> I am indeed using an architect who is well respected in the area and really knows his stuff when working with the local planning office, infact to a point where he actually predicted the potential response



To be honest, what I think has no weight at all. You have a good architect.  You should rely on their advice.  He is not appealing a decision if there is no potential that they might grant it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Feb 2017)

AlanR2017 said:


> My architect wants to appeal it ...



Follow your architect's advice.


----------



## Clonback (5 Feb 2017)

Rather than appealing to Bord Pleanala I would consider a new application to the Council which takes 8 weeks.A pre planning meeting is vital as the issues can be trashed out.


----------



## KOW (5 Feb 2017)

Alan
 When you get that letter in the door marked refused it certainly is not a nice feeling. The exact same experience here. 
I got knocked back for near enough identical reasons as yourself. I too had full planning in place. Do not appeal this decision.
Make a pre planning meeting as soon as possible with your local planning office. It Costs nothing. Get your arch. to attend. 
When you attend ask the planner how they would suggest to address the concerns raised in the refusal. Do not offer solutions to the planner until they let you know their line of how the concerns may be addressed. You then tease out how you think you can offer a solution to ABC.I brought photos of site and surrounding properties with me. 

Following the meeting the planning office will forward you a letter suggesting how to address ABC. Your Arch then resubmits addressing areas of concern.

You will get your planning .By appealing the decision without addressing ABC you are paving a way to Board Pleanala and more hassle.Yep you will have the cost and time of a new planning application. Keep you eye on the ball--The Dream Home.


----------



## AlanR2017 (5 Feb 2017)

Thanks DCD,

You see thats what I was thinking, not at least trying to meet the council and resolve the issue might give Board Pleanala any issue answer "why didn't you try resolve this with the council". I have to say any time I do call the council they are very nice and honestly I think the guy that talked to me on the phone actually felt sorry reading the result out to me.  

Can I ask which council you had the same problem with ? You can PM me if you don't want to make it public.  

Thanks







DCD said:


> Alan
> When you get that letter in the door marked refused it certainly is not a nice feeling. The exact same experience here.
> I got knocked back for near enough identical reasons as yourself. I too had full planning in place. Do not appeal this decision.
> Make a pre planning meeting as soon as possible with your local planning office. It Costs nothing. Get your arch. to attend.
> ...


----------



## AlanR2017 (5 Feb 2017)

Thanks everyone for the replies, its great to get everyone's perspective on my problem.  If anyone else has suggestions I'd be delighted to hear outcomes and how they worked out the problems.  

Thank you all, 

A.


----------



## KOW (5 Feb 2017)

*Alan
          Wexford county council. You will be ok.*


----------



## AlanR2017 (5 Feb 2017)

I'm not a million miles away from you so.  Thanks I think that's a good plan of action. I'll chat with the architect tomorrow and see what he thinks, but I do think trying to at least sort out the problems first is the best starting point.


----------

